# Another Dragon ID?



## JordanG (Jan 14, 2013)

found in south coast nsw


----------



## jordo (Jan 14, 2013)

Amphibolurus muricatus, Jacky dragon.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 14, 2013)

I would definitely agree. And a young one at that. The insideof the mouth would have been bright yellow.


----------



## JordanG (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks guys, thought they were little jacky dragons, there are everywhere down there!


----------

